# Fitting Boers--- HELP ME CONVINCE THEM!



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

So... it looks like most people around here are confused about Boer goat clipping. 

Most fairs around here started with dairy goats, then went to wethers. 

Note that the above are completely clipped down.

Later, these fairs added Boer breeding stock. Most of the exhibitors still show dairy goats.

ALL OF THEM SHAVE THEIR BOER BREEDING STOCK. 

Like, bald. Their legs, too. 

It looks like I won't be able to show mine this year unless I can convince them that Boers should be shown with hair on. They think I am trying to get an unfair advantage by making my does look bigger with all their hair.

Last year, I didn't clip them down because I thought the "all goats must be clipped to 3/8" or shorter prior to final weigh-in" only applied to the wethers. They let me "slide" because it was my first year at that fair. 

So how do I convince them that I'm not trying to cheat? I know there is a diagram of a Boer buck somewhere on line that shows the arrows and blade numbers to use for fitting him... 

Does anyone else know of any articles or association websites that mention hair length or fitting tips? I want to be able to present a pile of papers when I am confronted about the hair length on my does.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmm...that's strange it would be a requirement. Though I don't know much about Boer showing or fitting. I know around here I see more Boers unclipped than clipped. Most just like to wash and clean them up and they're ready to go.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I see a lot of wethers shaved down to the skin to show the muscle. But Breeding stock is usually left with hair about 1/2 to 3/4inch long to make the appearance look better. Not shaggy, not shaved.
Hope you can get it all worked out!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd find some IBGA/ABGA pics at shows and show them to difference between clipping market wethers and breeding stock. There is a judge up here that could possibly give you some info. I don't know if hair length is in rules or not? If you'd like I can send some pics of abga shows I have.


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

So the good news... They did end up specifying that the clipping rules are for market goats. I'm sure that most will still completely shave their breedingstock, but that's up to them. I'll be able to show my girls with some hair left! 

Last year, all the other Boers were BALD. Pink polka-dotted skin shining through. 

Mine looked like hairy monsters last year and I did end up taking GC overall doe and buck... I was approached by the superintendent (a dairy goat person) and had to plead my case because it was thought that I was "cheating" by leaving my does' hair long and thus they looked bigger. I explained that Boer does aren't shaved completely down. My mom suggested that they look at the state fair rules. (We show breeding stock at the state fair every year). The superintendent asked two girls who show WETHERS at the state fair and the girls told them that the state fair goats are shaved. 

Sooooo.... it was a big issue last year and I wasn't sure if I was going to be allowed so show this year. They were very unhappy that my does had long hair (remember that by long, I mean longer than 3/8") and far more suspicious that my does were fitted rather than completely shaved. 

I took my The Boer Goat magazine and let them flip through it. Honestly there is a lot more going on in this county than something as simple as fitting, but they are so concerned over everything being "fair" that they ruin the whole point of the show. Just for example, they were going to make my sister show all by herself (without premiums because the classes weren't approved before the fair!) because her goats are registered and "4-H goats aren't supposed to be registered." I also wasn't allowed to use my fitting stand at the fair because it gave me an unfair advantage over the other exhibitors who couldn't afford one. 


But anyway... we worked it out and although I'll probably still be the only one with fitted goats (as opposed to completely body clipped) at least they won't throw me out.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll tell you what, if I lived in your town, I would scream my bloody head off! Who are these people?! Not being able to use your stand because its UNFAIR TO THE OTHERS?! Its a show! 'Show/Fitting Stand!'. Get a grip, if you can afford one, by freaking golly you should be able to use it! They can build one out of wood for crying outloud! They aren't THAT expensive, especially if homemade!

Good luck to you! I hope you knock the socks off of the judges with your correctly fitted breeding doe(s)!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow....they do need to get the facts right for showing... breeding boers....and think about what they are doing... cause if it where me ....I wouldn't even bother with them.... they seem a bit selfish to me..... :roll:


----------

